# error de "/lib/libacl.so.1 invalid ELF header"

## papu

pues hoy entre para actualizar y no deja compilar nada , incluso en el rc de inicio de sesion sale varias veces este mismo mensaje de

sed: error while loading shared libaries /lib/libacl.so.1 invalid ELF header

tampoco puedo usar el revdep-rebuild, iniciarlo si pero sale el mismo mensajito al final de las comprobaciones.

parece ser que la libreria pertenece a ACL.

no recuerdo si había una utilidad que arreglaba liberias .so en gentoo.

¿alguna sugerencia que puedo hacer?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Has modificado la variable CHOST en tu make.con recientemente?

Eso del invalid ELF header suena a cuando estás tratando de correr binarios compilados para otra arquitectura.

Por otro lado, /lib/libacl.so.1 es un enlace simbólico a libacl.so.1.X.X que te instala el paquete sys-apps/acl.

No estaría de mas que compruebes que el enlace simbólico existe y apunta a donde debería.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Desde luego, ese binario no es válido. 

Bien porque lo hayas compilado incorrectamente, o bien porque haya habido corrupción de algún tipo, o bien porque hayas añadido un binario manualmente usando un paquete binario compilado para otra arquitectura que hayas descargado a mano desde internet.

El problema principal es que todo lo que linke con ese binario habrá dejado de funcionar, así que básicamente estás con un sistema que no es capaz de recuperarse a si mismo. Cláramente no vas a poder compilar nada.

Había por ahí guías para recuperar portage. No tengo ningún enlace ahora mismo pero si buscas a lo mejor encuentras algo, o quizás alguien pueda dejar un enlace a una. Si consigues echar a andar portage, lo demás debería ser coser y cantar. Pero todo depende de lo roto que esté tu sistema. Si todos los binarios están afectados vas a necesitar algo más que portage para echarlo a andar.

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Has modificado la variable CHOST en tu make.con recientemente?
> 
> Eso del invalid ELF header suena a cuando estás tratando de correr binarios compilados para otra arquitectura.
> 
> Por otro lado, /lib/libacl.so.1 es un enlace simbólico a libacl.so.1.X.X que te instala el paquete sys-apps/acl.
> ...

 

que va ayer iba todo bien ha sido esta mañana que me ha salido eso  :Sad:  mirare lo que dices tu a ver.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Desde luego, ese binario no es válido. 
> 
> Bien porque lo hayas compilado incorrectamente, o bien porque haya habido corrupción de algún tipo, o bien porque hayas añadido un binario manualmente usando un paquete binario compilado para otra arquitectura que hayas descargado a mano desde internet.
> 
> El problema principal es que todo lo que linke con ese binario habrá dejado de funcionar, así que básicamente estás con un sistema que no es capaz de recuperarse a si mismo. Cláramente no vas a poder compilar nada.
> ...

 

joder, cuando he visto el tema me ha parecido realmente grave,  :Sad:  no se que puede haber pasado.

No tengo ni idea que hacer, ni que buscar, pero mirare lo que pueda, tan importante es ese  *.so.1? uff  :Sad:  realmente no va nada.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Coghan

Yo empezaría por chequear el estado del disco duro y de las particiones desde un livecd, prebia backup de tus datos. Con esto podrás descartar el hardware y el sistema de archivos y podrás continuar con la reparación de la parte dañada como te indica i92guboj.

El manual para reparar portage es este:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

----------

## i92guboj

El problema no es qué tan importante sea, sino cuantos de tus binarios están enlazados con dicha librería. Si tienes USE="acl" seguramente sean un buen número de ellos, y muchos son imprescindibles para operar correctamente.

Si nos dices tu arquitectura, y tu versión de acl quizás alguien con una configuración compatible te pueda pasar dicho archivo.

----------

## papu

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Yo empezaría por chequear el estado del disco duro y de las particiones desde un livecd, prebia backup de tus datos. Con esto podrás descartar el hardware y el sistema de archivos y podrás continuar con la reparación de la parte dañada como te indica i92guboj.
> 
> El manual para reparar portage es este:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

 

bien me pondré manos a la obra a ver que se y puedo hacer gracias por el enlace.

saludos, adéu

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El problema no es qué tan importante sea, sino cuantos de tus binarios están enlazados con dicha librería. Si tienes USE="acl" seguramente sean un buen número de ellos, y muchos son imprescindibles para operar correctamente.
> 
> Si nos dices tu arquitectura, y tu versión de acl quizás alguien con una configuración compatible te pueda pasar dicho archivo.

 

no tengo esa use en concreto, en cuanto a mi arquitectura pasteo mi make.conf de hace un tiempo pero basicamente es la misma

http://www.papuweb.com/gentoo/makeconf

entraré ahora por consola para hacer un resguardo de mi /etc y la informacion que pueda en un usb y miraré la version del acl y tal y os doy más datos actualizados.

```
Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 02 Jul 2009 01:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="ca es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-quebec /usr/local/portage/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac ac3 acl acpi aiglx alc889a alsa amarok amd64 apache apache2 ape apm aspell audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar cdinstall cdr cjk cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dbx decode divx dri dts dvb dvd dvdr encode extrafilters ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp git gpm gtk gtk+ gtk2 gzip hal iconv intel ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack javascript joystick jpeg kde kde4 lm_sensors mad matroska midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses net network nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl php pmu png pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline realplayer reflection reiserfs samba sdl see4.1 session slp speex spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg sysfs syslog tcpd tidy tiff tokenizer truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis wma x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca es en" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

esta jodida la cosa no puedo usar comandos al estilo cp o etc , estoy bajando el cdlive 2008 para ver si puedo entrar(con chroot) ya que el que tengo el 2006 me da errores en la deteccion al iniciar( cosa que me habia pasado con versiones nuevas pero nunca con esta)...

quizas tenga que ver que puse el portage 2.2, es la unica cosa que le veo logica, pero en fin eso ahora no importa ya que lo que devo intentar es alenos poder entrar con un cdlive. Y os seguire informando, de todas formas quizas con una version de ese archivo igual a la que tengo si alguien me la pudiera pasar quizas sirva, mientras voy haciendo, os mantendré informados.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

nada esto como no se arregle que alguien me pase /lib/libacl.so.1 y/o  libacl.so.1.X.X , no creo pueda arreglar, que mierda  :Sad:  tendré que pner un anuncio en el foro ingles y bueno aquí tambien, que putada.

Si entro desde cdlive la cosa es la misma ya que al hacer chroot sale el mismo mensaje de error (obviamente) y no puedo usar ciertos comandos ni obviamente el emerge.

curiosamente ahora me dice eso pero en /lib64/libacl.so.1 antes solo me lo decia en /lib/libacl.so.1     :Rolling Eyes: 

me acordare de esta utilidad ACL para siempre de la cual hare copias de esa *.so* siempre xDD

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Animo que Gentoo nunca muere!

Ya revisaste el estado del disco como te sugieren mas arriba? Si no has cambiado de CHOST casi con seguridad tu problema viene por ese lado...

A 64 bits /lib es un enlace simbólico a /lib64. Revisa el estado del sistema de archivos primero y de la superficie del disco después, previo respaldar lo que mas se pueda.

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Animo que Gentoo nunca muere!
> 
> Ya revisaste el estado del disco como te sugieren mas arriba? Si no has cambiado de CHOST casi con seguridad tu problema viene por ese lado...
> 
> A 64 bits /lib es un enlace simbólico a /lib64. Revisa el estado del sistema de archivos primero y de la superficie del disco después, previo respaldar lo que mas se pueda.
> ...

 

con que instruccion hago eso con el hdparm?

de todas formas creo esta misma mañana instalare otra vez, y creo probare la version fontoo  :Smile:  a ver que hace, quería poner paludis pero demasiado rollo , creo no usare paludis. Puse un anuncio en ingles y nadie aun siquiera ha dicho algo jeje en fin  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu

----------

## gringo

el paquete acl lo puedes encontrar aqui, aunque creo que es el estable, no el de ~arch. Te pasaría uno de mi sistema pero mi gentoo está compilado con gcc-4.4.0 y no sé que efectos puede tener eso en tu sistema.

http://tinderbox.x86.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/sys-apps/acl-2.2.47.tbz2

Arranca con el live-cd, bájate ese paquete, desempaquétalo y copia la librería que necesitas a tu sistema, nada de chroot y a ver que pasa.

si cuela vuele a instalar inmediatamente el paquete acl y si persiste el problema entonces pues habrá que ir descartando, pero huele a fallo del sistema de archivos o fallo del medio, como otros ya han comentado mas arriba.

 *Quote:*   

> curiosamente ahora me dice eso pero en /lib64/libacl.so.1 antes solo me lo decia en /lib/libacl.so.1

 

es que es la misma, /lib es un enlace a /lib64.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Este es el archivo libacl.so.1.1.0 http://www.mediafire.com/?wtxx3yxb3y2 ponlo en tu directorio /lib64/

Tengo el mismo gcc y glibc que tú y un file del archivo dice:

 *Quote:*   

> file /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0
> 
> /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

 

A ver si te sirve  :Wink: 

----------

## papu

lo sientoo, acabo de borrar para preparar una instalación quizás bajo, funtoo, esta visto que no tengo suerte, me llegan las posible solucion tarde

soys realmente amables ,perdóna  Txema  por las molestias de enviarmelo parecía perfecto   :Embarassed:   , voy a trastear con fentoo un poco a ver y sino pues pondre el gentoo de siempre sin paludis, no veo claro ese gestor al no poder escojerse uno vs el otro a dia de hoy.

Recordare ese paquete y ese archivo y mis copias que haré para si algun dia me pasa esto otra vez, es curioso ver como en el emerge --info que os he pegado me sale ACL como use , cuando en el make.conf no esta, entonces os pregunto si  un   -acl es factible meterlo en USE , ¿hasta que punto es necesario este paquete.?

saludos, adéu.

----------

